# Spicy Mushroom and Longganisa (cooking with Filipino sausage)



## marcmanaois (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres something I really enjoy eating with beer.

*Spicy Mushroom Longganisa*

*Ingredients:*

*2lbs sweet longganisa sliced
2lbs champignion mushrooms cubed
1c garlic chopped
2c bell pepper strips (green and red)
1c spring onions chopped
5pc lady finger chili chopped
2tbsp shallots
4tbsp Maggie Savor or light soy sauce
1tbsp sugar
1/4c vegetable oil
cayenne pepper (feel free to flame it up!)
salt and pepper to taste*

*Procedure:*

*- heat oil in pan. Add chili (the longer you heat the chili seed the spicier it gets)
- add garlic and shallots. saute.
- cook the longganisa then set aside
- then cook the mushroom 
- add the bell pepper and spring onions, saute.
- then put the longganisa back and add the Maggie Savor. cover and let it simmer.
- add your cayenne pepper and sugar. 
- season to taste.
- serve on a sizzling plate with lime garnish.*


----------



## macro01 (Aug 8, 2009)

the sweet longganisa, is this the long one or the short fat one? i know in some filipino food stores they sell many kinds of it (garlic, hamonado, etc)


----------



## marcmanaois (Aug 9, 2009)

macro01 said:


> the sweet longganisa, is this the long one or the short fat one? i know in some filipino food stores they sell many kinds of it (garlic, hamonado, etc)


 
this are the longer and skinnier ones. they are the "hamonado"


----------

